
Gen-Z (Bus/Interconnect Architecture) - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gen-Z
======
peter_d_sherman
>"The Gen-Z consortium is a trade group of technology vendors involved in
designing CPUs, random access memory, servers, storage, and accelerators. The
goal was an

 _open and royalty-free "memory-semantic" protocol, which is not limited by
the memory controller of a CPU_.

The basic operations consist of simple loads and stores with the addition of
modular extensions. It is intended to be used in a switched fabric or point-
to-point where each device connects using a standard connector.[1]"

